# Bay or offshore boat



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Wanting to get a boat. Looking for advice between getting a bay boat or offshore center console. I know a little about both but I would like to know pros and cons for both. How much of the year you can fish? What kind of fish? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

walkerj44 said:


> Wanting to get a boat. Looking for advice between getting a bay boat or offshore center console. I know a little about both but I would like to know pros and cons for both. How much of the year you can fish? What kind of fish? Any advice is appreciated.


well you have narrowed your search down to about 10k boats! its all in what you are gonna do the most....if you are only gonna get out in the gulf a few times a year when its nice....get a bay boat...and vise versa...me personally i have been riding the bar in the spring looking for ling, 10 miles out snapper fishing, and pushing along in 10"-12" of water sight fishing redfish all from a 17'-22' bay boat. i would only go out in the gulf less than a dozen times a year but would go when it was 2' or less.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Bay.. I have a key West bay reef. I can fish offshore all day (on good days) then flounder all night no problem.. Not to mention you could get a minn kota i pilot that would make getting and staying on a bottom spot as simple as pushing a button. They are worth every penny!!


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

That's kinda what I was thinking. I've seen some 18 ft cc's that I think I could take out in the gulf on a calm day and still stay in the bay if I wanted. What time of year can you fish in the bay? I know I would only want to go in the gulf for snapper and grouper.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

walkerj44 said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking. I've seen some 18 ft cc's that I think I could take out in the gulf on a calm day and still stay in the bay if I wanted. What time of year can you fish in the bay? I know I would only want to go in the gulf for snapper and grouper.


everyday of every month


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Gotcha. Appreciate the help.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

How much are you looking to spend? Im in the same boat as you. Cant decide on whether I want a 22-24 Bay boat or offshore.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have an offshore CC, I still fish the Bay from time to time. If it were the other way round, I'm not so sure.... Weather can change pretty darn quick...


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

I'm looking to spend about $20,000. I think I've decided on a cc with a deep v hull. It's kind of an all purpose boat somewhere in between a bay and offshore boat. Has a shallow draft bit deep sides.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

a 22ish foot bay boat is the perfect boat for around here. if its 3+ foot seas you dont want to be out there anyways. we fish an 18 foot maverick 15 miles regularly.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's my point of view. I have a 23' offshore boat. I fish offshore about 40 times a year. 30 of those with a friend who has a 34' contender. Bottom line you can go on an offshore charter for about the same as you can go in your own offshore boat. Plus you Won't use your own tackle, clean your on fish or clean your own boat when you get back. With a bay boat you can go offshore on good days and fish anywhere in the bay on any day. If I had it to do over again I would go bay boat. Just one guy's opinion.


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks two down. That seems to be the advice I get from everyone I ask. What does everyone think about a mako from bass pro.


----------



## Drowning Worms (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the Mako 18 LTS. I haven't had it in the bay yet but have had it in Lake Lanier in Ga. It is just like the ocean/bay on busy days. If you go that route I would suggest that you get the 115 Pro XS motor and definitely trim tabs


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I had a fully loaded Mako 171 with a 115 Opti. POS boat IMO. Spider cracks all over the floor. Chipped fiberglass all over the place. Mako used to be a hell of a boat then BPS bought it and cost cut everything.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a cape horn 17 offshore it's great in the bay and i go 15 miles out in 1-2ft. It doesn't break the bank when i go out, very economical..


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

With a 20k budget you are much better off going bay boat IMO. After being in this area for almost 15 years, unless you have a really nice 24+ ft boat with 2 outboards being in 2-3s still sucks. My point is that you really need a 26+ boat to be able to say screw the weather I'm going fishing and that's out of your price range, and really 29+ft. 

You can get a sweet lightly used 22ft bay boat with power pole and almost the works, for under 20k and still fish offshore in 1-2s. If the wind is blowing 20+ you can still almost always fish in the bay on the near shore side of the wind, you can't always go offshore.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

If you don't go shallow go offshore boat over bay - better ride, dryer . IMO safer when things blow up in the gulf.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought a 18' CC Nautic Star 3 yrs ago. Has a 90 hp Honda on it. I bring it to P'cola twice a year, Galv'ton & S.Padre twice, and rest of the time fresh water in the Dallas area. No problems 10 miles out for me, troll all day if need be, usually 2ft or less, and maybe use 8-10 gals fuel. Can flounder gig if and when I want. Best thing is I can handle the boat by myself at 65, and I pull it behind my 6 cyc Honda Pilot. Got about 21K in it new and loving it every time I go!


----------

